# net-fs/davfs2-1.1.3, coda module: Connection failed

## Massimo B.

version 1.1.3:

Since I updated to ~ppc davfs2, I cant't connect anymore. davfs2 config files are default, no secrets or proxy.

```
# cat /etc/fstab |grep dav

https://mediacenter.gmx.net     /mnt/davfs              davfs           noauto,users                            0 0
```

```
# mount /mnt/davfs

Unknown suboption users.

mount.davfs: davfs2 1.1.1  <http://dav.sourceforge.net>

Usage: mount.davfs -V|--version   : print version string

...
```

----------

## Massimo B.

New version 1.1.3:

still doesn't work...

x86, ppc

```
# mount -t davfs https://mediacenter.gmx.net /mnt/davfs/

Please enter the username to authenticate with server

  https://mediacenter.gmx.net

or hit enter for none.

Username: #####

Please enter the password to authenticate ##### with server

  https://mediacenter.gmx.net

or hit enter for none.

Password:

/sbin/mount.davfs: Connection failed.

But the problems seems not to be permanently.

The file system is mounted and will be usable as soon as the connection comes up.
```

As you can see I also tried both coda module versions of the linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 kernel:

```
[kernel] Coda Kernel/Venus communications, v5.3.20, coda@cs.cmu.edu

[kernel] coda_read_super: device index: 0

[kernel] coda_read_super: rootfid is (01234567.ffffffff.08071378)

[kernel] coda_read_super: rootinode is 1450644344 dev coda

[kernel] Coda: Bye bye.

[kernel] Coda Kernel/Venus communications, v6.0.0, coda@cs.cmu.edu

[kernel] coda_read_super: device index: 0

[kernel] coda_read_super: rootfid is (01234567.ffffffff.08071378.00000000)

[kernel] coda_read_super: rootinode is -492919449 dev coda

[kernel] Coda: Bye bye.
```

```
# cat /etc/davfs2/davfs2.conf |grep -v "#"

proxy   myproxy:3128

use_proxy 1

```

Now I tried with cadaver and it works fine:

```
# cadaver https://mediacenter.gmx.de

Could not resolve hostname `mediacenter.gmx.de': Host not found

dav:!> set proxy myproxy

dav:!> set proxy-port 3128

dav:!> open https://mediacenter.gmx.net

Authentication required for GMX MediaCenter on server `mediacenter.gmx.net':

Username: #####

Password:

dav:/> ls

Listing collection `/': succeeded.

...
```

----------

## toralf

Hhm, davfs-1.1.3 works fine under x86 with 2.6.17-gentoo-r8.

----------

## Massimo B.

Do you know a public DAV server to try with so we can discuss the problem on the same server?

Seen that you're from Germany too, the GMX service gives 1G dav space for free together with the email account.

----------

## toralf

Hhm, to test dav I use this script locally :

```
tfoerste@n22 ~/workspace/davfs_test $ cat prepare_test.sh

#!/bin/sh

#       Toralf Förster

#       Hamburg

#       Germany

#set -x

if [[ ! "$(whoami)" = "root" ]]; then

        echo "you are not root"

        exit 1

fi

grep -q ramdisk /etc/mtab

[[ $? -ne 0 ]] && mount /mnt/ramdisk

if [[ -d /mnt/ramdisk/dav ]]; then

        echo "/mnt/ramdisk/dav does exist"

        exit 2

fi

mkdir /mnt/ramdisk/dav /mnt/ramdisk/dav/conf /mnt/ramdisk/dav/fs /mnt/ramdisk/dav/lib   &&\

htpasswd2 -cmb /mnt/ramdisk/dav/conf/davpasswd toralf toralf 1>/dev/null 2>&1           &&\

chown -R apache:apache /mnt/ramdisk/dav || exit 3

if [ 1 = 1 ]; then

        ls -l / > /mnt/ramdisk/dav/fs/ls-l.txt

        cadaver http://n22/davfs@n22/ <<DATA

toralf

toralf

DATA

        RC=$?

        if [[ $RC -ne 0 ]]; then

                echo "rc from cadaver: $RC"

                exit $RC

        fi

fi

echo

echo " DAV FS done"

exit 0

```

together with this definitions:

```
tfoerste@n22 ~/workspace/davfs_test $ grep dav_n22 /etc/fstab

https://n22/davfs@n22/  /mnt/dav_n22    davfs           noauto,user,askauth

```

 and this:

```
tfoerste@n22 ~/workspace/davfs_test $ cat /etc/apache2/modules.d/45_mod_dav.conf

<IfDefine DAV>

  <IfModule !mod_dav.c>

    LoadModule dav_module    modules/mod_dav.so

  </IfModule>

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine DAV_FS>

  <IfModule !mod_dav_fs.c>

    LoadModule dav_fs_module   modules/mod_dav_fs.so

  </IfModule>

</IfDefine>

<IfModule mod_dav.c>

    DavMinTimeout 600

    Alias /davfs@n22 /mnt/ramdisk/dav/fs

        <Location /davfs@n22>

                Options None

                Dav On

                SVNAutoversioning on

                <Limit GET OPTIONS PUT POST DELETE PROPFIND PROPPATCH MKCOL COPY MOVE LOCK UNLOCK>

                        AuthType Basic

                        AuthName "WebDAV (ramdisk)"

                        AuthUserFile /mnt/ramdisk/dav/conf/davpasswd

                        Require valid-user

                </Limit>

                AllowOverride None

                Order deny,allow

                Deny from all

                Allow from 127.0.0.1 192.168.0.2/24

        </Location>

</IfModule>

<IfModule mod_dav_fs.c>

    # Location of the WebDAV lock database.

    DavLockDB /mnt/ramdisk/dav/lib/lockdb

</IfModule>

```

----------

